# re-surfacing non stick pans



## cookie jim (Apr 24, 2007)

I have 2 very nice copper saute pans with brass handles and non stick surfaces.I had company for 1 1/2 mo. and didn't notice they were usiing the pans,they would use them,wash them and put them back where I had them stored. I got them out the other day and was disapointed to see that the surfaces had been ruined.I would like to send them somewhere to get them re-surfaced.I would appriciate it if you fine folks could recomend a company that you of someone you know has used with sucess.These are sentimintal pans and I hate to just scrap them. pppplease reply...good cookin...cookie :smoking:


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Hi,

A while ago I posted two sources for resurfacing nonstick pans. I can't find them now, but I'll look over the next couple of days and see if i can dig 'em up. Meanwhil


----------



## cookie jim (Apr 24, 2007)

SHELL,You are a peach (blush)...lol...good cookin...cookie


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

On May 18 I posted this message in response to your original query:

Google is your friend <LOL>

Source One

Source Two

Maybe one of these places can help you.

Shel


----------



## cookie jim (Apr 24, 2007)

:roll:Hi Shel. Thanks a lot for the sites. There perfect. Thanks to you I am now a happy camper :bounce: Hears to you :beer:...good cookin...cookie


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

You're quite welcome. Glad to help and also have the chance to bookmark and record the sites.

Shel


----------



## mannlicher (Jan 8, 2006)

I have very little in the way of non stick pans in my kitchen, all 8 or 10 inch skillets. I usually buy cheap, and throw away the moment they won't release. Even expensive non stick wears out.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Not to change the subject but I really like using PAM in my skillets all of which are not non stick. Works great.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

*HOWDY KOKOPUFFS! *Nice to see you.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Hi Mezz!

Living here in the deep swampy south working in law enforcement. Been getting into collecting axes, smoking foods with my WSM and making knives with scandinavian steels - they make the best alloys for knives.

And I just finished editing a soon-to-be published book entitled History of the Georgia Prison System authored by Larry Findlay. Life's goooood.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Wow! You've been a busy fella, a man of many pursuits. :bounce:


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Life's a never-ending adventure, don't you think!


----------

